

'For Dummies' guide publisher, Wiley, seeks piracy trial - websagir
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-17763218

======
bobbydavid
How can it be fair to have up to a $150,000 penalty at stake when going to
trial, yet allow a $750 penalty to suffice if not going to trial?

I'd pay $750 even if I was fully innocent, just because the massive risk of
losing and lawyers fees just can't be worth it. That seems unbalanced.

